# Kein Anzeigergerät gefunden.



## Spange555 (28. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich World of Warcraft starten will kommt eine Fehlermeldung in der Steht "Es wurde kein geeignetes Anzeigegerät gefunden.Programm wird beendet". Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen was ich machen kann damit die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr kommt oder wo ich mir ein geeignetes Anzeigegerät runterladen kann.
Die Fehlermeldung kommt erst seit neusten.... Viele Monate zuvor lief wow einwandfrei.

Bitte helft mir... Danke


----------



## Pomela (28. Juni 2007)

*ironie on* Kauf dir mal nen neuen Monitor... vielleicht mag den alten nicht mehr...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *ironie off*


----------



## Spange555 (28. Juni 2007)

jaja danke hast mir sehr geholfen -.-


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Juni 2007)

Irgendwas mit der Grafikkarte ist im argen...

- Starte mal neu
Wenn das nichts bringt installier mal den neusten Grafiktreiber. 
Dann sollts wieder funktionieren... hatte ich auch ab und zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venger (4. Juli 2007)

Im World of Warcraft/WTF Ordner die Config.wtf Datei löschen. WoW neu starten.
Oder alternativ editieren und -  SET hwDetect "0"   -   auf  "1" setzen.


----------



## kaisaj (24. Januar 2009)

Venger schrieb:


> Im World of Warcraft/WTF Ordner die Config.wtf Datei löschen. WoW neu starten.
> Oder alternativ editieren und -  SET hwDetect "0"   -   auf  "1" setzen.



bei mir ist das problem auch kp wie das wieder weg geht ??


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Der Post ist 1 1/2 Jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (24. Januar 2009)

kaisaj schrieb:


> bei mir ist das problem auch kp wie das wieder weg geht ??




Was ist denn bei dir das Problem?


----------



## Supermany2 (28. Januar 2009)

ich habe (bzw. ein Kumpel bei dem ich das gerade alles einrichten muss) das Problem auch. Steht halt immer 
"Es wurde kein geeignetes Anzeigegerät gefunden.Programm wird beendet"

was kann ich machen? früher klappte das aber er musste leider XP usw. neu drauf ziehen aber nun geht das nciht mehr


----------



## claet (28. Januar 2009)

ja hast du denn oben genannte problemlösung probiert?


----------



## Kindgenius (28. Januar 2009)

Tippe bei Start-Ausführen "dxdiag" ein. Dann geh auf die Registerkarte "Anzeige" und schau, ob alle Direct-X optionen aktiviert sind. Wenn nicht, alle aktivieren und es klappt.


----------



## Supermany2 (28. Januar 2009)

1.Einen neuen Monitor wird er sich nicht kaufen
2.Config.wtf kann ich net ändenr da die sich anscheinend erst erstellt wenn man einmal gespielt hat und naja das wurde hier auf dem rechner nicht

nur einen treiber könnte ich noch probieren aber da finde ich cnihts
kann mri da vieleicht wer helfen??

Informationsliste	Wert
Grafikprozessor Eigenschaften	
Grafikkarte	VIA/S3G Unichrome Pro Integrated
GPU Codename	UniChrome Pro
PCI-Geräte	1106-3343 / 1462-7255  (Rev 02)
Bustyp	Integriert
GPU Takt	200 MHz
RAMDAC Takt	350 MHz
Pixel Pipelines	1
Textureinheiten (TMU) / Pipeline	2
Vertex Shaders	Nicht unterstützt
Pixel Shaders	Nicht unterstützt
DirectX Hardwareunterstützung	DirectX v6.0
Pixel Füllrate	200 MPixel/s
Texel Füllrate	[ TRIAL VERSION ]

Speicherbus-Eigenschaften	
Bustyp	SDR
Busbreite	64 Bit
Bandbreite	[ TRIAL VERSION ]

Grafikprozessorhersteller	
Firmenname	VIA Technologies, Inc.
Produktinformation	http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/graphics
Treiberdownload	http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=70
Treiberupdate	http://driveragent.com?ref=59


auf den seiten da unten war ich schon und bei google habe ich es auch eingegeben aber immer wenn ich mal einen teriber gefunden habe den ich instalieren wollte kommt die meldung:

"Setup konnte nicht beendet werden. Deteils hierzu findeen sie im Vorgangsprotokol in Ihrem Windwos-Verzeichnis"


----------



## claet (28. Januar 2009)

der neue monitor war auch schwachsinn - ich meinte alles andere

aber öhm, dein freund will also auf diesem grafikchip (es ist keine grafikkarte) wow spielen!?

googel mal "Grafikkarte VIA/S3G Unichrome Pro Integrated" dann findest du raus, dass dieser chip 
schon vor 3 jahren für kein spiel gereicht hat xD

vllt unterstützt das ding tatsächlich einen modus nicht den wow braucht?!
whatever - selbst wenn wow starten sollte, es wird niemals annähernd zufriedenstellend laufen

sorry


----------



## Supermany2 (28. Januar 2009)

lol der typ spielt schon seit monaten WOW und es läuft auch super nur ist esa halt so das nach ein paar problemen musste XP neu Instaliert werden und nun sind da halt diese probleme


----------



## Asoriel (28. Januar 2009)

sag mal, aber die Treiber hast du drauf?


----------



## Supermany2 (28. Januar 2009)

siehste ja in meinen post was bem teriber installieren passiert


----------



## claet (29. Januar 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> lol der typ spielt schon seit monaten WOW und es läuft auch super nur ist esa halt so das nach ein paar problemen musste XP neu Instaliert werden und nun sind da halt diese probleme



dann hast du halt dreck hier gepostet, ich versichere dir zu 100% mit einer VIA/S3G Unichrome Pro Integrated spielt er kein wow!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit


```
UniChrome und UniChrome Pro [Bearbeiten]

Unter dem Namen UniChrome wurde der als Zoetrope (AlphaChrome / Savage XP) entwickelte Grafikkern in eine Vielzahl von Chipsätzen von VIA Technologies integriert. Diese IGPs sind vornehmlich für Büro-PCs gedacht und im Wesentlichen nicht für 3D-Spiele geeignet.

Technisch gesehen ist UniChrome ein DirectX-7-Chip, allerdings ohne Hardware T&L-Einheit. Der Unterschied zwischen UniChrome und UniChrome Pro liegt in einer verbesserten Video-Engine (Chromotion-Engine).
```

na dann - viel spaß damit!


----------



## Goblinfänger (23. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das Problem, das der Thread ersteller hatte auch.
jedesmal wenn ich versuche WoW zu starten kommt die Meldung:
Es wurde kein geeignetes Anzeigegerät gefunden.Programm wird beendet
Ich hab ne radeon x1650 series und hab mit der bisher WoW gespielt, musste den PC jetzt aber plattmachen.
Die Treiber für die Graka hab ich drauf und Directx 9.0c hab ich auch in der neusten version.
Mittlerweile weiss ich echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Mai 2009)

Welchen Treiber?
Welches Betriebssystem?
DxDiag durchgeführt und Test bestanden?

Ein Lob aber schon mal das du die Sufu genutzt hast. Machen nämlich die wenigsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goblinfänger (23. Mai 2009)

Betriebssystem: XP HE
Treiber: Radeon X1650 series (halt der von der Graka)
Das Dieagnoseding von DirectX hab ich nciht ganz verstanden.
Ist es negativ, wenn bei "Direct Draw Beschleunigung", "Direct 3D Beschleunigung" und bei "AGP Oberflächenbeschleunigung" überall "nicht verfügbar" steht?
bei "Anmerkungen steht:
Es wurden keine Probleme gefunden.
DirectDraw-Testergebnisse: Alle Tests waren erfolgreich.
Direct3D-Funktionalität ist nicht verfügbar. Vergewissern Sie sich, dass dies die endgültige Treiberversion des Grafikkartenherstellers ist.
Der Treiber müsste aber die aktuellste version sein.
Wenn ich übrigens srcolle oder ein Fenster verschieb geht das immer nur ruckelnd, hat das damit was zu tun?
Das war früher nicht so.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Mai 2009)

Also der Treiber ist in auf jeden Fall nicht richtig installiert!

Es muss alles verfügbar sein.

Bin zwar mit ATI nicht so fit, aber poste mal welchen du benutzt hast. Vielleicht hast du ja den aktuellsten installiert, aber möglicherweise unterstützt er deine Grafikkarte aber nicht mehr. 
Sowas gibts bei nVidia ja auch. Eventuell musst du vielleicht sogar einen älteren installieren.


----------



## Goblinfänger (23. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab den neusten Treiber von der nvidia Seite gezogen, nachdem das problem mit dem Treiber der auf der CD die mit der Graka geliefert wurde nicht behoben worden ist.
Den Treiber hab ich dann installiert, das Problem hab ich aber immer noch.
Und bei der installation kann nicht viel schief gegangen sein, da konnte man zwischen vista und xp wählen, der rest ging dann vollautomatisch.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Mai 2009)

Goblinfänger schrieb:


> Ich hab ne radeon x1650 series und hab mit der bisher WoW gespielt, ...






Goblinfänger schrieb:


> Also ich hab den neusten Treiber von der nvidia Seite gezogen...
> ...Und bei der installation kann nicht viel schief gegangen sein...


Öhm ... bist du dir da sicher? Und ob da was schief geht und zwar gehörig! Ich meine erst schreibst du, das du eine ATI-Karte hast und willst Treiber von nVidia anstatt von ATI installieren? Naja dann ist es kein Wunder das es nicht funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dardinio (28. Juni 2009)

Naja ich hab dieses Problem auch, nur kann ich den neuen Treiber nicht installieren, da im Dxdiag unter dem Hersteller und Chiptyp nur "Nicht zutreffend" steht. Weis jemand wo ich sonst noch her die Informationen von Meiner Grafikkarte herbekomme?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (13. November 2009)

Ich hab jetz das selbe problem musste pc plattmachen hab dannwieder xp draufgezogen vorher alles top gelaufen kien problem mit nichts jetzt kommt auch imemr die fehlermeldung bei wow "Kein geeignetes Anzeigegerät gefunden.Dieses Programm wird beendet" oder so ähnlihc hab ne ati radeon xpress1200 grafikkarte aber es funkttioniert einach nicht vorher alles ok und jetzt ar***lecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und such seit tagen n treiber gibts nirgends -.- pls hilfe ich dreh durch xD


----------



## eMJay (13. November 2009)

Das ist doch eine Onboad Grafikkarte oder?

poste mal 

dxdiag

rein


start-> Ausführen-> dxdiag

dann 

Alle Informationen Speichern

und hier rein kopieren.


----------



## Ratakong (16. November 2009)

Hi, hatte das gleiche Problem und habe den Tip vom 11. Beitrag befolgt und hat geklappt. Thx für Hilfe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (17. November 2009)

Probier mal den Treiber und schreib mal was passiert. Das war eine Sache von ca. 25Sek den richtigen Treiber zu finden, man sollte schon mal auf die Hersteller HP schaun. Danach sollte es wieder gehen. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, du spielst mit einer Onboard Graka WoW?^^ Auf niedrigsten Einstellungen mit 3 Fps wa? xD Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das sonderlich viel Spaß macht.


----------



## Funkydiddy (1. Dezember 2009)

Hiho hab den tread wiedergefunden und hat plötzlich geklappt ohne das ich was installiert hab und doch macht spaß das zocken und an laggs undso fps hab ich keine probleme läuft alles prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelsheart (2. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,
auch ich bin nach mehr als zwei Wochen Kampf mit meinem PC wirklich hoffnungslos am Ende!!! 
Erst war mein Mainoard kaputt (mittlerweile getauscht) und als ich dann den PC neu gemacht hatte und sogar noch nen neuen Lüfter gekauft habe, und er endlich ohne Bluescreen läuft, kommt beim Start von WOW: Kein geeignetes Anzegiegerät gefunden. Das Programm wird beendet.
Habe alles probiert, ATI Catalyst den neusten Treiber gedownloadet, dxdiag ausgeführt (Ergebnis poste ich zu meinem Eintrag) und so weiter. Aber er erkennt sie nciht......

Ich habe eine Radeon 3650 ATI AGP mehr infos kann ich euch net geben..... vorher ging alles ich habe mittlerweile Vista drauf.... aer es ging vorher ja auch und auf meinem Lappi läuft es auch obwohl ich dort auch Vista drauf habe.

Wa ssoll bzw kann ich machen???????????? Bitte helft mir ich bin am Ende mit meinem LAtein.....

Danke schon mal

Textergebnis von dxdiag hab ich als Anhang beigefügt!!!!


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Januar 2010)

Na mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also der Treiber ist als Admin installiert? Unterstützt der neueste Treiber auch deine alte AGP-Karte?
Die Grafikoptionen vor Spielstart mal geändert?
Ist es eine alte WoW-Installation, die nur von einer anderen Festplatte kopiert wurde?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (3. Januar 2010)

```
Card name: Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte
```
Das bedeutet der Treiber wurde nicht oder falsch Installiert, weil in meinem DXDiag steht der Name der Grafikkarte
64Bit Treiber Download
32Bit Treiber Download
So Probier die mal und Installier sie als Admin wie Dagonzo sagte dannach müsste es gehen.


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (1. Juli 2010)

hiho, 

hab das problem auch seit gestern, wollte wow öffnen,dann kam: kein geeignetes anzeige gerät gefunden.programm wird beendet.
keine ahnung an was das liegt,bin kein wirklicher pc-kenner. hate bisher noch jie probleme damit,is das erste mal das die meldung kommt. repair hab ichs cuschon drüber laufen lassen, über hilfe wär ich sehr dankbar.


----------

